# Campervan Water fillup ???



## Santiago (Mar 15, 2009)

Any suggestion on Where to fill up with drinking water,


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 15, 2009)

*water*

A fast flowing highland spring?

weez
Tony


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 15, 2009)

If all else fails, church yards always have taps, just be a bit discreet and don't wake the neighbours

Happy Camping


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've learnt (by sitting on the porta potti) that its best to buy bottled water if the town water supply is suspect. That crystal clear stream has always got a dead sheep in it upstream!!

That said - service stations usually have taps so fill up with fuel and water, never had problems when buying fuel and taking the water. A hose with fittings is handy.

I've used a funnel stuck into a hose and then held under a small water fall in plenty of places.

Watering cans and village pumps in France, Spain, Portugal. Just smell the water first.

Carry a variety of garden hose fittings and its amazing where you find taps - as said graveyards are handy.


----------



## fairways18 (Mar 15, 2009)

I sometimes use the fuel station..


----------



## cipro (Mar 15, 2009)

***** said:


> I was going to say do a search as that this question has been asked many times and answered many times
> BUT, I tried to do a search and it would not work for me, I don't know about the rest of you?


 
I'm the same searched with key words and seems longer than answering the question but repeating who cares, it like the motorhome mags they repeat them selves every year, what to do in January feb etc


----------



## Belgian (Mar 15, 2009)

Santiago said:


> Any suggestion on Where to fill up with drinking water,


Definitely churchyards are my favour:
Allways a tap, sometimes a loo, almost allways a parking, allways quiet
Never had complaints by the occupants


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to use churchyards but fewer seem to have taps today - probably due to issues with water rates.

Now I use the baby-changing rooms of Tesco supermarkets - they have tall taps and it's easy to fill 2-litre mineral water bottles from them.  

However, I do feel self-conscious walking past the 'welcomer' several times as I traipse through carrying a lightweight Tesco carrier holding the empties then sauntering out again trying not to draw too much attention to myself.

Luckily I don't use too much water and have only a 9 litre jerrican but when away for a week at a time in a rural area then it's essential to carry a few spare 2L bottles.  As for hot water bottle water - that's re-heated each night to minimise usage.


----------



## Telstar (Mar 16, 2009)

*water*

I've used petrol stations before, usually at the same time has handing over £70 for fuel  As for dead centres of towns, I can only say never used them.  But I did work with someone who lived in the lodge at one of these places and before he moved in the Council had to replace the water supply because it was still all lead!  I was at a Morrisons petrol station the other day and noticed a tap on the side of the building where you pay, near the air/vac.

By canals might be an option, I once did contemplate filling up at a quay side but her who must be obeyed said no.

Jon


----------



## jimmnlizz (Mar 16, 2009)

We always fill up at supermarket petrol stations, whether we need petrol or not!!    JIM!!


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 16, 2009)

narrowboats also have to fill up with water so a canalside service point will do.if you can get to it.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 18, 2009)

we have jusy come back from a 14 day break with our motorhome and wildcamped the whole time.we had to fill up about every 3 days with water we use a combination of ways i have a hose pipe and lots of different fittings and you will find most coastal resorts have 24hr beachside toilets so i hook up to the washbasin and fill up or as said before at gararges if we get short .We buy water to drink in five ltr containers and keep a few mt spare to fill if needed the motorhome tank holds about 30 gallons and that was great for the shower and washing ,and we have a 1000. watt inverter so my wife can dry her hair.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2009)

After some less than sparkly water in Scotland 'we' fitted a Nature Pure purifier (General Ecology). It removes absolutely everything so we can fill up from any source. Shame it doesn't work on seawater...


----------



## Croftland1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Many of the C&CC sites offer a motorhome service facility for a fiver where you can use their water fill up point, grey water drain, chemical disposal, toilets and showers etc in a 2-hour period

Edit: sorry - just looked it up and it's currently 3 hours for £5.80. That gives enough time to use the laundry and everything.


----------



## suej (Aug 31, 2009)

We've never had any problems at Morrisons when filling up with fuel ... always asked first though!


----------



## zipnolan (Aug 31, 2009)

*water testing*

always, always let the wife test the water first then after 1 hour if still standing consider safe to drink, another tip is when in France let her walk a few yards in front because the landmines from WW1 & WW2 are still around and active ! but don't let any mishaps ruin your holiday.


----------

